# DM Custom Baits



## Captain Ahab (Apr 25, 2011)

Placed an order for some night time thumper spinner baits from DM Custom Baits this Saturday and today (Monday) had the baits in my hot little hand. He only charged me actual shipping and teh baits looks great

I asked Dale to join and (maybe) become a sponsor - quality stuff man!

Here is the link: https://www.dmcustombaits.com/

and what I ordered:


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 28, 2011)

I actually caught my first northern pike on that exact bait....then three more...then the fifth one broke it in half. So there is a big northern swimming around Seely Lake, MT with half of a great lure lodged in his jaw. I need to order some more and not use them in bike pike waters.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

nice looking spinnerbait. Make sure you bring them to the Cape. 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 28, 2011)

He will lose them before then Jim, he has been tossing them for stripers at night :roll:


----------

